

Facebook Is Gaining Ground On Google In Time Spent On The Internet - waleedka
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/facebook-is-gaining-ground-on-google-in-time-spent-on-the-internet/

======
pg
Somewhat misleading comparison. Google's goal is to make visits short: to
rapidly and profitably send users on to what they're looking for.

~~~
kqr2
But what about gmail and google apps?

~~~
teej
Loss leaders and brand builders.

~~~
staunch
Anyone know what GMail's revenue is? It must be millions...maybe enough that
it's profitable?

------
waleedka
> There are now 52,000 apps on Facebook, created by 660,000 developers.

That doesn't add up!! If that's true, then it's about 11 developers per app.
My experience, at least in SV, is that it's more like 11 apps per developer.

~~~
utnick
A lot of people ( like me ) registered as a developer to try out the api but
never officially released an app.

~~~
teej
I'm 'squatting' on about two dozen app names right now

